# ***OFFICIAL*** - Anderson Silva vs. Dan Henderson DISCUSSION THREAD (pre/post)



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

vs.







*The fight we're ALL WAITING FOR!*

Conduct all discussion pre & post-fight on this EPIC ENCOUNTER between the current UFC Middleweight Champion, Anderson "The Spider" Silva, as he faces off against PRIDE Middleweight Champion, "Dangerous" Dan Henderson - in HERE. All other threads concerning anything during this fight, or its outcome *WILL BE MERGED INTO THIS ONE*.

- *T.B.*


----------



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

Silva looked ready to play.

Silva by KO in the 2nd/3rd round.


----------



## JeffreyJr (Feb 26, 2008)

Dan Henderson KO end of 1st round.


----------



## Hazflo (Oct 17, 2007)

Hendo win by TKO 1st round


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

I bet for Silva and hes always my pick.. . but after the weigh ins i have a feeling that Hendo might take this..hope im wrong..:confused02:


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

capt_america said:


> I bet for Silva and hes always my pick.. . but after the weigh ins i have a feeling that Hendo might take this..hope im wrong..:confused02:


What makes you say this, what about the weigh ins has you concerned? He looked cool calm and ready to chew bulb gum and kick ass. I am looking forward to a great MMA fight but I think Hendo is going down. Dan's smile makes me think he might be rethinking this fight and what he has gotten himself into.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

IcemanCometh said:


> What makes you say this, what about the weigh ins has you concerned? He looked cool calm and ready to chew bulb gum and kick ass. I am looking forward to a great MMA fight but I think Hendo is going down. Dan's smile makes me think he might be rethinking this fight and what he has gotten himself into.


That, or he knows a secret none of us do.

That said, Anderson Silva via decision in a very competitive fight.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

All I know is I wouldn't be smiling with Anderson looking at me like that...and remember the last time he smiled like that he got dominated for 4 rounds and lost.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> That, or he knows a secret none of us do.
> 
> That said, Anderson Silva via decision in a very competitive fight.


 "He know a secret"...that's what they said about Franklin just before he got knocked out.

Silva, first round knock out (within 2 mins).


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Look at that ******* chin! I know it presents quite the target, but that thing is made out of granite. raise01:


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

IcemanCometh said:


> All I know is I wouldn't be smiling with Anderson looking at me like that...and remember the last time he smiled like that he got dominated for 4 rounds and lost.


Yeah, it's hard to gauge if that's confidence or nerves. Personally, if I was staring down with anyone I'd probably smile no matter what.. Dan's never really been one to engage in staredowns though. He usually looks at the referees or at the ground.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

The reach advantage for Anderson looked ridiculous and Henderson has a pretty tiny face to absorb the strikes of a precice and efficient striker.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> Yeah, it's hard to gauge if that's confidence or nerves. Personally, if I was staring down with anyone I'd probably smile no matter what.. Dan's never really been one to engage in staredowns though. He usually looks at the referees or at the ground.


Dan is phucked.

He's a confident guy and he's done some pretty amazing things in the past, but I really don't see it happening. 

Anderson is not lifiting a foot in the first round, he's not clinching and he'll back paddle and strike as Henderson tries to get on the inside.

That's my take. Henderson is going to sleep.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> Yeah, it's hard to gauge if that's confidence or nerves. Personally, if I was staring down with anyone I'd probably smile no matter what.. Dan's never really been one to engage in staredowns though. He usually looks at the referees or at the ground.



Yeah and I hate to say it but that plays a lot into my thinking about him as a fighter...I mean guys like Chuck, Wandi, Annderson, Fedor, Cro Cop, hell even Tim, Big Nog, Herring and Kongo just have this look like they don't give a **** and punching you in the face is nothing to them. I guess maybe I am reading too much into it but I don't things bode well for Hendo but then Henderson did take out Wandi so know whos.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

Chris Leben all over again...albeit against a decorated fighter.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

Acoustic said:


> Chris Leben all over again...albeit against a decorated fighter.


Sorry but thinking like that is foolish, Leben has been rocked by less fighters coughTerryMartincough and totally counts out what Hendo has done.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

IcemanCometh said:


> Yeah and I hate to say it but that plays a lot into my thinking about him as a fighter...I mean guys like Chuck, Wandi, Annderson, Fedor, Cro Cop, hell even Tim, Big Nog, Herring and Kongo just have this look like they don't give a **** and punching you in the face is nothing to them. I guess maybe I am reading too much into it but I don't things bode well for Hendo but then Henderson did take out Wandi so know whos.



He took out Wandi, but he's no Noguiera. Hendo quits when the going gets really tough. Watch his submission wrestling match against Frank Shamrock.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

IcemanCometh said:


> Sorry but thinking like that is foolish, Leben has been rocked by less fighters coughTerryMartincough and totally counts out what Hendo has done.



Anyone can get rocked on anyday if struck in the right place with the right velocity.

There's nothing foolish about my assessment. I don't think Wandi is even close to Anderson Silva's caliber as a striker, technically speaking, yet he presented a few scare moments for Henderson.

Well, we're less than twenty four hours away and I will guarantee you, at least as far as the stand up goes, Hendo has no clue what he is up against.

Anderson is no Wanderlei wild swinger.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

I really don't see Anderson locking up with Dan, I see Dan trying to strike into the clinch position and I see Anderson dissecting him on the way in. Once Dan gets Anderson down, he won't be able to improve his position despite shoulder-striking, because Anderson's guard is ridiculously active. There'll be a lot of stand-ups, both fighters will take hard shots, but Anderson will have his hand raised in the end. :dunno:


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> I really don't see Anderson locking up with Dan, I see Dan trying to strike into the clinch position and I see Anderson dissecting him on the way in. Once Dan gets Anderson down, he won't be able to improve his position despite shoulder-striking, because Anderson's guard is ridiculously active. There'll be a lot of stand-ups, both fighters will take hard shots, but Anderson will have his hand raised in the end. :dunno:



I see it more or less the same.

I will change my name to "Dunce" if Henderson gets the better of the stand up. I really believe that if Hendo fails to take it down soon enough, he's getting knocked out, regerdless of never having been knocked out before.

HENDO IS NOT KNOCKING OUT ANDERSON SILVA, folks. It's just not happening.

Put your money on it.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

Acoustic said:


> Anyone can get rocked on anyday if struck in the right place with the right velocity.
> 
> There's nothing foolish about my assessment. I don't think Wandi is even close to Anderson Silva's caliber as a striker, technically speaking, yet he presented a few scare moments for Henderson.
> 
> ...



Yes and Dan is like Wandi, Shogun, quick recovery time. I simply meant that Dan took out Wandi who at the time was a feared fighter not striker but fighter that had demolished guys with his clinch and knees. While Anderson isn't wild who has the power? I would say its almost even with the edge going to Anderson with his knees and kicks. I just don't know which is what this fight so much fun.


----------



## Tilen (Jun 20, 2007)

Dan will put his chin down, eat a few and keep putting Silva on his back where he will get a TKO with ground and pound


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm taking Hendo.

I like going against the trendy wagons.

Will be a DAMN GOOD fight though!


----------



## iSHACKABUKU (Sep 11, 2007)

Devestating all competition if front of you is not a ******* trend, its an acomplishment.


----------



## Tiago Rohrsetze (Nov 10, 2007)

IDK who's going to win, but in my house everyone wants anderson to win  Brazillll  party, caipirinha, and UFC 82... really good night  let's wait and see..


----------



## jasonc84 (Nov 9, 2007)

Tilen said:


> Dan will put his chin down, eat a few and keep putting Silva on his back where he will get a TKO with ground and pound


Thats about what my prediction is as well. I think Hendo's wrestling is going to be too much for Anderson. I realize Anderson has BJJ i just think Hendo will be able to use his wrestling to keep himself in good positions to do some GnP. If not i see Hendo holding anderson down and getting a decision victory.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Acoustic said:


> HENDO IS NOT KNOCKING OUT ANDERSON SILVA, folks. It's just not happening.
> 
> Put your money on it.


I already did. I do have a bet that Hendo is KO'ing Anderson. Afterwards we will see if I made a sound investment or a foolish one.


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

cdtcpl said:


> I already did. I do have a bet that Hendo is KO'ing Anderson. Afterwards we will see if I made a sound investment or a foolish one.


If TKO's count as well as KO's then I'd say it's a good bet. I see a ground and pound victory.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Yeah, we have a bet on who stops the other via strikes, so KO & TKO's count, as well as sub by strikes. Any sub or UD means no bet.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I saw Hendo wearing a "One more round" shirt, isn't that Hughes clothing line?


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Man im already gettin giddy about this fight. I got Anderson Silva winning via submission 3rd round.

But dont quote me on it, I havent been this split on a fight in a long time.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

e-thug said:


> Man im already gettin giddy about this fight.


Me too, I have been watching ALL of Silva's fights in anticipation of this fight. Man I love the way he fights.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

mlsman23 said:


> Me too, I have been watching ALL of Silva's fights in anticipation of this fight. Man I love the way he fights.


Well Anderson Silva fighting is enough for me to get excited, but he is fighting Dan freakin Henderson! 

#1 MW Vs #2 MW....this rarely happens.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

e-thug said:


> Well Anderson Silva fighting is enough for me to get excited, but he is fighting Dan freakin Henderson!
> 
> #1 MW Vs #2 MW....this rarely happens.


Totally agree, but I just like watching Anderson tool guys. And I have been watching most of Dan's fights to see if I can spot openings that Silva can and hopefully will take advantage of.


----------



## Tilen (Jun 20, 2007)

ok, I know it's off-topic
but I've also been watching these videos with Anderson,
and I noticed he's got voice like Michael Jackson

he's an amazing fighter though :thumb02:


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

I pick Henderson via split decision to become the Undisputed Middleweight Champion. He's got a great gas tank and keeps coming forward non-stop, and has an iron chin that will allow him to close the distance to get within takedown range of Silva. Seeing as Nate Marquardt and Travis Lutter both managed to take Silva down (although Silva reportedly had bad knees in the Lutter fight), there's no reason not to believe that Dan Henderson won't be able to take Silva down on a regular basis. 

The most intriguing portion of this fight will be the clinch battle between two of the very best in that position with two completely different approaches to the position; it'll be interesting to see Silva's Muay Thai clinch against Henderson's Greco-Roman wrestling clinch. I see this fight going very similar to Henderson-Rampage, only with Henderson edging Silva. 

In my opinion, this fight *undoubtedly determines the greatest 185 lbs. fighter of all time*. If Silva beats Dan Henderson (and especially if he becomes the first fighter to ever KO Henderson), however, there will be no doubt that he is the best pound-for-pound mixed martial artist in the world. I'm excited to see how this one goes down.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

I see Anderson winning by a UD. I just can't see him KO'ing or submitting Hendo and a KO or submission on Hendo's part seems unlikely. Infact, I only see Hendo by a controlling victory on the ground or a lucky punch (not lucky like, wild swinging just happened to hit but like, a single shot that just happened to land right).


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Both fighters a par excellence! I want "The Spider" to take it in grand fashion to cement his legacy though. That would simply put an exclamation point to his rule in the MW division. It'll be tough to find another fighter of his caliber. 

But I see Dan trying for a sneaky ankle, heel, or leg lock. 

Dan's always smiling during the staredown. He doesn't want to give away his true emotions. 

Get ready to rumble...


----------



## Future_Fighter (Feb 6, 2008)

Dan henderson is the crimson chin!


----------



## NCK (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm ready for this one.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Why bring in Matt Hume Henderson?


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Alright, Horse got me on the winning track. Now "Hollywood", let's keep it going.

/takes deep breath

Alright Dan, you can do this!


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm so hyped for this one!! I want Dan Henderson to win since I bet on him but Silva has so many ways to end fights.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

I am so gitty right now, I feel a little girly.


----------



## NCK (Apr 10, 2007)

I've got Henderson via 4th round TKO,


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

It's just about upon us!

I'm pullin' for Hendo! :thumb01:


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

sirdilznik said:


> Alright, Horse got me on the winning track. Now "Hollywood", let's keep it going.
> 
> /takes deep breath
> 
> Alright Dan, you can do this!


Same here. Hendo can do this.

Man Silva has a huge hype train now, rightfully so I guess.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

mlsman23 said:


> I am so gitty right now, I feel a little girly.


hahaha I almost feel like I've got butterfly's in my stomach, like I'm about to go on an insane roller coaster. lol


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

MagiK11 said:


> hahaha I almost feel like I've got butterfly's in my stomach, *like I'm about to go on an insane roller coaster. lol*


I think we really are.


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

*Lets go Hendo!!!!!!*


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

*Alright people, let's get the chant going!*

Let's go Hendo

clap, clap, clap clap clap

Let's go Hendo

clap, clap, clap clap clap...


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I hope Hendo wins, got 500k on him raise01:


----------



## Warchild (Feb 5, 2008)

Here we go boys!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

Nice - Vision Quest music!


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Hate to use profanity but I am so Fk'n nervous on this one!


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

For what its worth, Henderson is 2-2 for good entrance music. Not big on Lunatic Fringe, but not too bad either.

Coleman and the b'ys are loading up the war wagon. This is epic.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Dammit, Herb Dean is the ref.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

"Dangerous Dentures" up in this b!tch!


----------



## Warchild (Feb 5, 2008)

As much as I want Hendo to win.... I can't help seeing this vision of a knee to the face first rd win for Silva. If Silva wins, I'll take back everything I've said about him and recognize his supremacy. I have Hendo rd 2 first minute submission choke on the fantasy board.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

I don't know why but I have a feeling this won't be a boring fight :thumb02:. I have a feeling something *CRAZY* is going to happen


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'll give Silva kudos for a pretty cool entrance.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

T.B. said:


> "Dangerous Dentures" up in this b!tch!


I love how Henderson is rolling out with a posse. I'm positive Coleman was there, he should have thought him the talent of stepping on Muay Thai fighters necks


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm really done with this crowd of idiots. Please UFC, never come back to Columbus if they're going to have an arena filled with drunken disrespectful assholes booing at every half-second stoppage of action.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

BWoods said:


> I'm really done with this crowd of idiots. Please UFC, never come back to Cleveland if they're going to have an arena filled with drunken disrespectful assholes booing at every half-second stoppage of action.


no I got to agree....terrible crowd. One of the worst I have seen in a while


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

BWoods said:


> I'm really done with this crowd of idiots. Please UFC, never come back to Cleveland if they're going to have an arena filled with drunken disrespectful assholes booing at every half-second stoppage of action.


That's the ufc's target audience. Yeah watching mma at a bar sucks too.

Henderson is fighting with the power of wrestling nation. Lets see what Silva can do.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

"greco-clinch vs muay thai-clinch"

I wonder which will reign supreme


----------



## Warchild (Feb 5, 2008)

I have to work at 6am but you couldn't rock me to sleep at this point.....


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Oops, put the wrong city name in there, but yeah. This is just a horrible showing for the city. These people were booing the second Kongo took Herring down with that sweet double-leg.


----------



## Amish Bowler (Nov 17, 2007)

Glad to see so much anti-Cleveland sentiment here. This crowd is atrocious and should be punished somehow. Oh, that's right, they live in Cleveland. What a dump that place is. 

But seriously, no more to the state of Ohio. A fight this big should've been in LA, Vegas or Atlantic City.


----------



## Warchild (Feb 5, 2008)

BWoods said:


> I'm really done with this crowd of idiots. Please UFC, never come back to Columbus if they're going to have an arena filled with drunken disrespectful assholes booing at every half-second stoppage of action.


Sounding more and more like a WWE crowd doesn't it?


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Lets get it on ;P

Dan..........YOU CAN DO IT !


----------



## NCK (Apr 10, 2007)

This is going to be incredible.


----------



## mascher (Aug 27, 2007)

I feel like i'm dreaming. Can't wait!!!!


----------



## mascher (Aug 27, 2007)

Man I've got butterflies.


----------



## mascher (Aug 27, 2007)

Bit disappointed with Silva. Should have touched gloves.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Man, loved the way Dan's clinch = instant take down.


LOL dan is smothering Silva with his gloves.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Warchild said:


> Sounding more and more like a WWE crowd doesn't it?


Bingo. These chants of 'USA' directed at every non-American fighter? Straight from the WWE. Before long, we'll be hearing chants of 'BOOOORING!' whenever a fight goes to the ground. Or' YOU FUCKED UP' when a fighter slips whilst trying to land a body or head kick. Hell, we might even start to hear 'WHAT?!' during the after-fight interviews.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

The no glove touch kinda disappointed me from Andy...so that body lock slam made me smile.


----------



## mascher (Aug 27, 2007)

Is he allowed to cover his mouth like that?


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Great round for Hendo. How f'n crafty is this guy? Disrupting the breathing covering the mouth, then *bang* short elbow



> Is he allowed to cover his mouth like that?


Yes


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

Rnd 1 to Hendo, no question


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

deanmzi said:


> Rnd 1 to Hendo, no question


For sure. Controlled him and did a little GnP. Round 1 was all Hendo.


----------



## Warchild (Feb 5, 2008)

Awesome round for Hendo!!!


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

mascher said:


> Is he allowed to cover his mouth like that?


Hell yeah buddy.


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

1st round for Hendo some nice Gnp but not damaging blows.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Andy is just SLICING with those front kicks...

EDIT: I think I just saw Goldie take a swig of his BUD LIGHT.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Henderson must stick to wrestling he landed some of those slugs, but Anderson can pick him off.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Henderson's clinch is very impressive and then bang silva surprises me lol. This is one crazy fight so far.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Anderson with a nice barrage of shots there...


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

dam his knees are awesome


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

**** yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Go Silva


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow! Hats off to the Spider.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Holly cow. I'm officially afraid of Anderson Silva.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

jesus Silva is killing him this round


----------



## leviticus (May 27, 2007)

Huh...Now what?


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

damn it. WHere's Frank Shamrock and his awesomeness?


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

Wow thats all i can say.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

I must honor my sig bet with Fedor>all now. God damnit, 5 more secs Henderson! 

Good fight, Silva is a f**kin beast.


----------



## mascher (Aug 27, 2007)

Ah man. I wanted five rounds of that LOL!!


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

OMG wow...


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Wow, congrats to Andy.

Hendo appeared to give up once he rolled around on the mat face down, then....."hey, HERE'S MY NECK!"


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

**** I thought it would be a much tougher fight


----------



## 18573 (Jul 7, 2007)

What happened?!?!?!??!?!???!?!!


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

Anderson Silva wins by RNC in the 2nd round.


----------



## chamillitary330 (Oct 15, 2006)

Terry77 said:


> damn it


exactly what i was thinking


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

Silva wins 2nd round via RNC.

Who can beat Silva? this is scary.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Yes!!


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Great win for Silva man but this was not the fight i was hoping for. I dont even care that Hendo didnt win but for some reason this fight didnt press my buttons i guess lol. We better get some more under card fights.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Anderson Silva needs to turn heel now and hate on the crow, It would be perfect. People would buy PPVs like crazy just to see who can beat him and shut him up.


----------



## 18573 (Jul 7, 2007)

Damn wow, I'm so glad I didn't bet on this one lol


----------



## Where'stheCrow? (Nov 28, 2007)

Wow. I really expected this fight to go at least 3 rounds. Guess I shouldn't doubt Silva.


----------



## Amish Bowler (Nov 17, 2007)

SILVA DOMINATED HIM! DOMINATED! That's right, recognize the realness that is The Spider.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Not as I expected. I thought Silva would win, but by decision. 
I'm actually really surprised Henderson got choked out there....


----------



## NCK (Apr 10, 2007)

Awww, ****!


----------



## Tiago Rohrsetze (Nov 10, 2007)

BRAZIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
never yelled so freaking much... 
BRAZILLLLL PORRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## valrond (Nov 26, 2007)

I told you Dan wasn't going to last long vs Anderson Silva. RNC.

Now, can anyone beat him?.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Pure domination. Hendo hasn't been beat that badly in a long time. Wow. Anderson Silva is so freakin good.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

maybe UFC needs to sign Lindland, no one else at 185 to even hang with Silva


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

wassup now...spider-doubters!

hahahahaha!


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Amish Bowler said:


> SILVA DOMINATED HIM! DOMINATED! That's right, recognize the realness that is The Spider.


Hendo dominated the first, albeit with little damage, and Silva dominated the 2nd. Idk if you could fully say Silva dominated the fight.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

F*ck! 

Oh Well, I still made out like a bandit tonight! Congrats to Andy!


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

HAHA....look at Matt "The Stink" Lindland. He was not happy! 

:laugh:


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Can any middleweight fighter beat Silva? Seriously, he walked through Henderson. The only person who probably has a chance is Lindland and even then I don't see him winning.

The hell, did I mishear that ... did Silva say Rich was his hardest fight?!


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

deanmzi said:


> maybe UFC needs to sign Lindland, no one else at 185 to even hang with Silva


nope I dont think lindland stands a chance against him


if hendo couldn't beat him....just wow....


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Why the hell did Henderson go slugging at Silva?


----------



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

I wanted to see more 

Hemdo shouldn't have gone in swinging like that, he did a good job in the 1st though


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Silva P4P is the best in the world, no doubt.


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

....Hendo really doesn't do well in middleweight after all..he seems so much better at lhw.

And Hendo should've really fought smarter, not trying to strike with Anderson


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

Damn. If he could've held on for another 10 seconds he would've been in the clear. First round was all his, but it went wrong after that knee and flurry of punches in the second.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Terry77 said:


> Why the hell did Henderson go slugging at Silva?


Because he got rocked by the knee in the thai clinch. As in the words of Joe Rogan, "he was on queer street"


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Does Rich suck off Silva or something wow. 

FRANK SHAMROCK WHERE ARE YOU???


----------



## awake (Nov 5, 2006)

Silva is just unbelievable, damn.


----------



## mascher (Aug 27, 2007)

Very surprised with Silva and what he's saying here. Are him and Rich gay partners or something.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

I thought hendo standing toe to toe to silva wasn't that bad at all. He actually looked like he hurt silva once or twice

but the begining of the end was the muay thai clinch followed by the knee imo


----------



## Rush_St_Pierre (Feb 5, 2008)

Wawaweewa said:


> Silva P4P is the best in the world, no doubt.


Plenty of doubt. There's tons of great fighters in different weight classes. Silva is great, but nobody ever knows who the best p4p is.


----------



## Amish Bowler (Nov 17, 2007)

GMW said:


> Hendo dominated the first, albeit with little damage, and Silva dominated the 2nd. Idk if you could fully say Silva dominated the fight.


Eh, we saw whose ground defense was better, though. While it's clear that Hendo should have been awarded the 1st, Silva ground defense was more effective than Hendo's ground offense in the 1st. There wasn't really much damage done. And it's very, very clear whose striking was superior. Not to mention Silva when he was on top. 

So, that's why I say dominated. I recognize Hendo is no punk, though.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

mascher said:


> Very surprised with Silva and what he's saying here. Are him and Rich gay partners or something.


exactly!

what the hell is he talking about??? Dan looked like a harder challenge to me


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Terry77 said:


> FRANK SHAMROCK WHERE ARE YOU???


That would be worse. Frank couldn't handle a kick to the knee.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

mlsman23 said:


> Because he got rocked by the knee in the thai clinch. As in the words of Joe Rogan, "he was on queer street"


I don't think that knee connected...it was the punches that followed, I believe.


----------



## valrond (Nov 26, 2007)

Robopencil said:


> Damn. If he could've held on for another 10 seconds he would've been in the clear. First round was all his, but it went wrong after that knee and flurry of punches in the second.


Sorry, the first round was barely his. He got kicked several times by Silva and then proceeded to lay and pray. That was his best tactic, as I predicted. He couldn't get on top on the second round, was badly hit and dominated in the ground. Don't even compare round 1 by Hendo with round 2 by Silva.


----------



## jonnyboi (Nov 19, 2006)

What did Anderson say about silva?


----------



## Where'stheCrow? (Nov 28, 2007)

Ramzee said:


> exactly!
> 
> what the hell is he talking about??? Dan looked like a harder challenge to me


Yeah, I'm confused by that comment.


----------



## mascher (Aug 27, 2007)

Ramzee said:


> exactly!
> 
> what the hell is he talking about??? Dan looked like a harder challenge to me


Ya i can't understand it. Rich never came close to even winning a round if i remember correctly. Love Anderson Silva but I'm a bit disapponted in him tonight. Didn't touch gloves and disrespecting Hendo like that.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

Great speech from Hendo


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

I have to admit but Anderson Silva looks pretty damn unbeatable right now. That's a scary dude.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

valrond said:


> Sorry, the first round was barely his. He got kicked several times by Silva and then proceeded to lay and pray. That was his best tactic, as I predicted. He couldn't get on top on the second round, was badly hit and dominated in the ground. Don't even compare round 1 by Hendo with round 2 by Silva.


Did you even watch the first round? Lay and pray................................


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

mascher said:


> Ya i can't understand it. Rich never came close to even winning a round if i remember correctly. Love Anderson Silva but I'm a bit disapponted in him tonight. Didn't touch gloves and disrespecting Hendo like that.


Yes he was very disrespectful to Hendo, pre fight and post fight. I thought he was more classy then this

but when it comes to Franklin he is incredibly classy. Very odd


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

Okami vs Silva next. I bet Rampage will try and goat Silva to coming up to 205 if he beats Forrest


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

T.B. said:


> I don't think that knee connected...it was the punches that followed, I believe.


What I saw as well. 

Henderson should have just used those haymakers to get inside for the body lock


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

GMW said:


> Did you even watch the first round? Lay and pray................................


Got to add to the lay and pray and cover up the mouth so he can't really breath.


----------



## gopens (Oct 5, 2007)

i have always liked both of these men. but right now i can honestly say i am no longer a fan of either.

when the fight started and Hedo came out to touch gloves Silva did the most classless thing and left Hendo hanging. What a ***. 

And Hendo giving up was sad. He clearly gave up at the end. He could of defended for a few more seconds but he let him sink that choke.


----------



## mascher (Aug 27, 2007)

deanmzi said:


> Okami vs Silva next. I bet Rampage will try and goat Silva to coming up to 205 if he beats Forrest


Very boring division right now. Still think Hendo is his only threat, despite what we seen tonight.


----------



## NCK (Apr 10, 2007)

Dana, sign Matt Lindland.


----------



## scepticILL (Mar 29, 2007)

yea that was weird. disrespectful. man 10 secodns! oh well. silva dominated him on the ground it was crazy!

hendo didnt get any damage on the feet, except for a few small dirty boxing punches from close range. 

maaaaaan...


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Thats what Hendo gets for trying to swing leather.....

I knew he was in trouble when he pulled out of that clinch, I just knew he wouldn't last.

And did Hendo pull freaking guard in that fight?????? What the ****?


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

yeah Hendo will have to win a couple of fights before getting another shot imo


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Silva really has cleaned out the MW division. I don't think Lindland could take Silva either, but i wouldn't mind seeing it.


----------



## Tiago Rohrsetze (Nov 10, 2007)

gopens said:


> i have always liked both of these men. but right now i can honestly say i am no longer a fan of either.
> 
> when the fight started and Hedo came out to touch gloves Silva did the most classless thing and left Hendo hanging. What a ***.
> 
> And Hendo giving up was sad. He clearly gave up at the end. He could of defended for a few more seconds but he let him sink that choke.


what a ***? Hendo disrespected him in all freaking things that he said about Silva...
Hendo held Silva's mouth and nose during the first round and that is f'ed up... I'm glad Silva kicked his ass, if he didn't submit him at that time, he would've knocked Hendo out... no doubt about it ...
Silva just gave back Hendo's cockyness ....


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

gopens said:


> i have always liked both of these men. but right now i can honestly say i am no longer a fan of either.
> 
> when the fight started and Hedo came out to touch gloves Silva did the most classless thing and left Hendo hanging. What a ***.
> 
> *And Hendo giving up was sad. He clearly gave up at the end. He could of defended for a few more seconds but he let him sink that choke*.


your like an old version of me. You don't understand how hard it is to hold on when somebody is actually choking you. When you someday train MMA (if you do) or get a RNC on you, you will understand why he tapped

I really wanted to see another round or 2 though for sure. I feel it ended too early


----------



## valrond (Nov 26, 2007)

GMW said:


> Did you even watch the first round? Lay and pray................................


I did. He took him down at the half of the round, after a first minute of watching each other, Silva threw 3-4 kicks to the head of Hendo, he took him down, stayed with Silva by his side, with Hendo's left hand over Silva's mouth and his right throwing some hammer fists to Silva's left side of the head. He didn't do any damage. He didn't improve position, in fact, Silva went to full guard within one minute of finishing the round.

But it doesn't really matter, Silva murdered Hendo in the 2nd. We have yet to see Silva go into the third round in the UFC.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Did Henderson remember the first round. What went through his head to suddenly decide to leg kick him and box?


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

I don't even wanna hear about Lindland, that guy's way overrated; IMHO ofcourse


----------



## Amish Bowler (Nov 17, 2007)

What a joke. Now people are going to whine about who is "classy" and who is "classless"? That's the gutter of sports debating. The last refuge for people who are upset that their favorite got whupped.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

Amish Bowler said:


> What a joke. Now people are going to whine about who is "classy" and who is "classless"? That's the gutter of sports debating. The last refuge for people who are upset that their favorite got whupped.


I wanted Silva to win, I am more of a Silva fan then a Hendo fan. But it was very classless on Siva's part. Of course this sport involves trying to hurt another person, but a little class every fight makes you look better


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

I think both Okami and a rematch with Lutter are two very real threats to Silva. Lutter was dominating him before he got caught in the triangle, and Okami had Silva pretty frustrated before the illegal kick.

It's all about styles. Silva walks through strikers, that's for sure.


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy (Aug 26, 2007)

Amish Bowler said:


> What a joke. Now people are going to whine about who is "classy" and who is "classless"? That's the gutter of sports debating. The last refuge for people who are upset that their favorite got whupped.


Agreed!


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

gopens said:


> i have always liked both of these men. but right now i can honestly say i am no longer a fan of either.
> 
> when the fight started and Hedo came out to touch gloves Silva did the most classless thing and left Hendo hanging. What a ***.
> 
> And Hendo giving up was sad. He clearly gave up at the end. He could of defended for a few more seconds but he let him sink that choke.


I just think Anderson Silva was in fight mode, that was all. Silva is all class. Hendo giving up? He just got outclassed in the fight. 

Hendo's weakness is submission defense, he's been submitted 3 times now.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Amish Bowler said:


> What a joke. Now people are going to whine about who is "classy" and who is "classless"? That's the gutter of sports debating. The last refuge for people who are upset that their favorite got whupped.


Not really, people just have really high expectations of Anderson Silva. I like him more then Hendo, and I picked him to win but I'm still disappointed in his after fight interview. It wasn't a huge deal however.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Ok Anderson RARELY touches gloves at the beginning. He bows to the crowd and then switches over into monster mode. Watch more of his fights before you start talking crap like that.


----------



## mascher (Aug 27, 2007)

Amish Bowler said:


> What a joke. Now people are going to whine about who is "classy" and who is "classless"? That's the gutter of sports debating. The last refuge for people who are upset that their favorite got whupped.


Bollocks man. Might be the case for some. Anderson Silva is my favourite fighter right now, even bet real money on him. Part of the reason i love him is because of the class he shows. But he let me down in that sense tonight.


----------



## valrond (Nov 26, 2007)

Amish Bowler said:


> What a joke. Now people are going to whine about who is "classy" and who is "classless"? That's the gutter of sports debating. The last refuge for people who are upset that their favorite got whupped.


Amen to that. Silva haters don't have arguments, so they have to make up arguments. No if, whens or what. Silva dominated Hendo, his only chance was to lay and pray, did it the first round, didn't do it in the second and we see what happened to Hendo.

Toughest fight for Anderson Silva in the UFC, anyway. Only fight that almost made it to the third round.


----------



## Buckingham (Apr 8, 2007)

You guys kill me with this class crap. The guy friggin bowed at his feet at the end of the fight and everybody else in the arena.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

undertow503 said:


> Hendo's weakness is submission defense, he's been submitted 3 times now.


Look at the people that have submitted him. Big Nog, Lil Nog, and Anderson Silva. All of them are very good at BJJ, it is not a weakness to get submitted by them.


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

There are alot of haters in here. First of all much respect to the best P4P fighter in the world, if he aint prove that tonight then there is no convincing you. Second he thinks of Rich Franklin as a champion because of his actions before and after fights more so than in the fight. Truth fully I was not impressed by Hendo at all. He did not really do much on the ground. Not taking anything away from him but he was not imposing his will from the top position. Third Henderson can not stand with him. He looked to me like he did not want to trade with Silva. At on point it looked like he was rocked pretty good. Anyway Anderson has done only what I have seen Matt Hughes do when he was winning and thats dominate. I don't see anyone beating him anytime soon.


----------



## gopens (Oct 5, 2007)

Ramzee said:


> your like an old version of me. You don't understand how hard it is to hold on when somebody is actually choking you. When you someday train MMA (if you do) or get a RNC on you, you will understand why he tapped
> 
> I really wanted to see another round or 2 though for sure. I feel it ended too early


I am not talking about when the choke was sunk. I was talking about before the choke was sunk. even i saw the quit in his eyes before the choke.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Wawaweewa said:


> Look at the people that have submitted him. Big Nog, Lil Nog, and Anderson Silva. All of them are very good at BJJ, it is not a weakness to get submitted by them.


Not to mention they all train together.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Lol, where are the Silva haters?????
Please give an example.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

valrond said:


> Amen to that. Silva haters don't have arguments, so they have to make up arguments. No if, whens or what. Silva dominated Hendo, his only chance was to lay and pray, did it the first round, didn't do it in the second and we see what happened to Hendo.
> 
> Toughest fight for Anderson Silva in the UFC, anyway. Only fight that almost made it to the third round.


I don't think it was lay n pray necessarily. 

Henderson got a controlling position and did a lot of hammer fists. There was not a lot of damage, and it wasn't extremely fast paced but it wasn't lay 'n' pray, I'd think. 

I'd have to think if it's a dominating win for Silva. It was a one sided first round imo, albeit low damage. The second round however was compltely Silva and he finished... hmm.... Going to have to think about it more.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> Lol, where are the Silva haters?????
> Please give an example.


Any person who either; 1) Says anything negative towards Anderson silva 2) Says anything good about his opponents.


----------



## mascher (Aug 27, 2007)

valrond said:


> Amen to that. Silva haters don't have arguments, so they have to make up arguments. No if, whens or what. Silva dominated Hendo, his only chance was to lay and pray, did it the first round, didn't do it in the second and we see what happened to Hendo.
> 
> Toughest fight for Anderson Silva in the UFC, anyway. Only fight that almost made it to the third round.





Buckingham said:


> You guys kill me with this class crap. The guy friggin bowed at his feet at the end of the fight and everybody else in the arena.





prolyfic said:


> There are alot of haters in here. First of all much respect to the best P4P fighter in the world, if he aint prove that tonight then there is no convincing you. Second he thinks of Rich Franklin as a champion because of his actions before and after fights more so than in the fight. Truth fully I was not impressed by Hendo at all. He did not really do much on the ground. Not taking anything away from him but he was not imposing his will from the top position. Third Henderson can not stand with him. He looked to me like he did not want to trade with Silva. At on point it looked like he was rocked pretty good. Anyway Anderson has done only what I have seen Matt Hughes thats dominate. I don't see anyone beating him anytime soon.


Try reading the posts you morons. The people going on about class are Silva fans ffs. Hate this fanboy crap. Anderson Silva craps golden nuggets don't ya know!!


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Henderson has not faired well versus brazilians.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

gopens said:


> I am not talking about when the choke was sunk. I was talking about before the choke was sunk. even i saw the quit in his eyes before the choke.


Oh really? I need to see it again, I didn't notice him really giving up


----------



## Tiago Rohrsetze (Nov 10, 2007)

There we go!


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

buo said:


> I don't even wanna hear about Lindland, that guy's way overrated; IMHO ofcourse


If Henderson couldn't do it, Lindland won't do much better. But Lindland would stick to just wrestling, he would have no intentions of thorwing leather Silva's way.


----------



## gopens (Oct 5, 2007)

Tiago Rohrsetze said:


> what a ***? Hendo disrespected him in all freaking things that he said about Silva...
> Hendo held Silva's mouth and nose during the first round and that is f'ed up... I'm glad Silva kicked his ass, if he didn't submit him at that time, he would've knocked Hendo out... no doubt about it ...
> Silva just gave back Hendo's cockyness ....


first of all the both talked shit before the fight. But its just code to touch gloves if one is going to do it. I have seen fights were the 2 fighters truly HATED each other and touched gloves. and there is nothing wrong with covering an oponents mouth to disrupt there breathing. look... i liked the spider until his fight tonight and i was hoping he would of won. but in my opinion there is no place for classless fighters in mma. thats just my opinion.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

GMW said:


> Any person who either; 1) Says anything negative towards Anderson silva 2) Says anything good about his opponents.


Yup. "Hendo won the first, he had a nice TD."
"HOW DARZ YOU DISRESPECT THE BEST P4P!!"


----------



## Buckingham (Apr 8, 2007)

mascher said:


> Try reading the posts you morons. The people going on about class are Silva fans ffs. Hate this fanboy crap. Anderson Silva craps golden nuggets don't ya know!!


You should try reading moron. I DONT CARE ABOUT FANS OR FANBOYS(?). I mean just in general


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> Yup. "Hendo won the first, he had a nice TD."
> "HOW DARZ YOU DISRESPECT THE BEST P4P!!"


yeah, pretty much.

Also, about Anderson Silva being classless. Looking back it wasn't that bad, but like I said, for me at least, I have such high expectations for him, especially with how he acted towards Rich franklin in their fights.


----------



## Kin (May 22, 2007)

gopens said:


> first of all the both talked shit before the fight.


Also disappointed by the lack of glove touch, but at what point did Silva talk any shit?


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

Terry77 said:


> If Henderson couldn't do it, Lindland won't do much better. But Lindland would stick to just wrestling, he would have no intentions of thorwing leather Silva's way.


I agree, but I bet there will be those who will start hyping Lindland up...and discredit silva once again..it'll never end


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Bottom line is:

Anyone who hates on Anderson, in ANYWAY after this showing...is a complete moron. Period.

The guys is basically untouchable right now. And while I was disappointed with no glove touch, he bowed to the crowd, shook hands in the stare down, and was with Hendo post-fight, so lets just drop this "classless" BS.


----------



## gopens (Oct 5, 2007)

Ramzee said:


> Oh really? I need to see it again, I didn't notice him really giving up


look... thats what I saw. I am not saying Hendo did not get his ass kicked. It just looked like after Silva took his back (but before the chole was sunk) Hendo just knew the end was near. I just watched the fight again and to me it looks like he just had enough. Kinda like Sarra's boy Joey in last years Ultimate Fighter when he gave up.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

T.B. said:


> Bottom line is:
> 
> Anyone who hates on Anderson, in ANYWAY after this showing...is a complete moron. Period.


So true, so true. :thumb02:


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

T.B. said:


> Bottom line is:
> 
> Anyone who hates on Anderson, in ANYWAY after this showing...is a complete moron. Period.


I think saying something like that is kind of dumb. For one in the first round this fight showed that he CAN be controlled and that a good wrestler could pose issues. No one is saying his striking or grappling is bad, it's well established those are awesome (as he's bar none the number one middleweight... by miles), but he isn't a flawless fighter; no one is. 

Also, has anyone even touched on his fighting ability? It seems like his "class" has been getting most coverage the past few pages.


----------



## gopens (Oct 5, 2007)

Kin said:


> Also disappointed by the lack of glove touch, but at what point did Silva talk any shit?


for weeks they both have been saying what they were going to do to each other. but that is hyping a fight. When Hendo said he was going to kick Silvas ass, thats just hyping the fight. No big deal.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

gopens said:


> look... thats what I saw. I am not saying Hendo did not get his ass kicked. It just looked like after Silva took his back (but before the chole was sunk) Hendo just knew the end was near. I just watched the fight again and to me it looks like he just had enough. Kinda like Sarra's boy Joey in last years Ultimate Fighter when he gave up.


I saw that too! 

As soon as Anderson got the back, and was nailing Hendo with precision - even as he was rolling...Dan was just kinda floundering around like he knew he was stuck, and seemingly just wanted out somehow.


----------



## Tiago Rohrsetze (Nov 10, 2007)

gopens said:


> first of all the both talked shit before the fight. But its just code to touch gloves if one is going to do it. I have seen fights were the 2 fighters truly HATED each other and touched gloves. and there is nothing wrong with covering an oponents mouth to disrupt there breathing. look... i liked the spider until his fight tonight and i was hoping he would of won. but in my opinion there is no place for classless fighters in mma. thats just my opinion.


Only thing Anderson said was .. I'm gonna win.. that is not shit is confidence ... also, he said Hendo was talking too much... true and the reason why he didn't touch gloves...
also, you don't understand what Silva really says, because his translator is wack... he after the fight thanked his father and the translator didn't mention that  ... 
so, don't about it... hendo got wooped...


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

GMW said:


> I think saying something like that is kind of dumb. For one in the first round this fight showed that he CAN be controlled and that a good wrestler could pose issues. No one is saying his striking or grappling is bad, it's well established those are awesome (as he's bar none the number one middleweight... by miles), but he isn't a flawless fighter; no one is.
> 
> Also, has anyone even touched on his fighting ability? It seems like his "class" has been getting most coverage the past few pages.


Did you see me type the words "flawless fighter," or even imply that? Cause I don't remember doing such a thing. It was a pretty vague statement.

I'm just saying, any negative feedback toward Anderson & his so-called "classlessness" @ 82 is unjust, and basically BS. He just disposed of Dan Freakin' HENDERSON in about a round & 1/2. Most people thought a fighter the caliber of Hendo could take Andy 5....well, look what happened. 

Get what I'm saying NOW?


----------



## gopens (Oct 5, 2007)

Tiago Rohrsetze said:


> Only thing Anderson said was .. I'm gonna win.. that is not shit is confidence ... also, he said Hendo was talking too much... true and the reason why he didn't touch gloves...
> also, you don't understand what Silva really says, because his translator is wack... he after the fight thanked his father and the translator didn't mention that  ...
> so, don't about it... hendo got wooped...



you are correct Hendo did get wooped and i never said he did not. sometimes i have to remember to keep my mouth shut when it comes to Silva. There are way to many fans of his here.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Honestly I still believe Dan is the guy to do it(seriously, who else? Okami?:thumbsdown, but he needs to fight like he did in the first round of that fight.
He attempted TWO takedowns in that fight. If he had fought smart, he *could* have won, or at least done better.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

I think even if Henderson never strayed from his gameplan, Anderson would eventually rocked him with a knee or punch, and the result would have been the same.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

T.B. said:


> Did you see my type the words "flawless fighter?" Cause I don't remember that...
> 
> I'm just saying, any negative feedback toward Anderson & his so-called "classlessness" @ 82 is unjust, and basically BS. He just disposed of Dan Freakin' HENDERSON in about a round & 1/2. Most people thought a fighter the caliber of Hendo could take Andy 5....well, look what happened.
> 
> Get what I'm saying NOW?


I understood what you said the first time you said it, and you didn't say flawless fighter obviously, but that doesn't mean when I said it, it didn't fit for what I was attempting to get across. 

He disposed of Henderson easier then most thought, but I still find saying anyone who hates on him in any way to be a moron, is an odd statement to make. Because, I take that to mean (at least the way it's used commonly) anyone who criticizes him is a moron, and I still think their areas Anderson needs to work, where he could potentially get beat. 

I probably misunderstood what you meant by "hate" if anything.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

GMW said:


> I understood what you said the first time you said it, and you didn't say flawless fighter obviously, but that doesn't mean when I said it, it didn't fit for what I was attempting to get across.
> 
> He disposed of Henderson easier then most thought, but I still find saying anyone who hates on him in any way to be a moron, is an odd statement to make. Because, I take that to mean (at least the way it's used commonly) anyone who criticizes him is a moron, and I still think their areas Anderson needs to work, where he could potentially get beat.
> 
> I probably misunderstood what you meant by "hate" if anything.


Right, right.

Of course people will still criticize him after this. He has a couple holes, but they're not GLARING. I'm just saying...anyone who comes on after 82, and has any negative vibes toward Anderson & his performance tonight.....well, you know how I feel now.  

So, he got taken down and basically L-n-P'd for a round. Ummm...looking back, doesn't really mean much now. Didn't have any effect on the outcome of that fight.


----------



## Kin (May 22, 2007)

gopens said:


> for weeks they both have been saying what they were going to do to each other. but that is hyping a fight. When Hendo said he was going to kick Silvas ass, thats just hyping the fight. No big deal.


saying 'im going to win' isn't trash talking. gimme more details, as I honestly dont remember much else.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

T.B. said:


> Of course people will still criticize him after this. He has a couple holes, but they're not GLARING. I'm just saying...anyone who comes on after 82, and has any negative vibes toward Anderson & his performance tonight.....well, you know how I feel now.


Yeah, I agree with this, his holes are not even close to say; Matt Hughes stand up. 



T.B. said:


> So, he got taken down and basically L-n-P'd for a round.


I think the term lay n pray is becoming to loose. Hendo was doing a lot of hammer fists.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

GMW said:


> Yeah, I agree with this, his holes are not even close to say; Matt Hughes stand up.
> 
> 
> I think the term lay n pray is becoming to loose. Hendo was doing a lot of hammer fists.


Hammerfists, yes. Effective? Negative. Sorry for the loose term, but 3/4 of Hendo's implementation of his gameplan during round one was: lying on top of Andy, disrupting his breathing w/ the gloves, said hammerfists here and there...

We'll call it lay-n-hammersmother. Cool with you GMW?


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Ok so i skimmed the first 10 pages. I marginally picked hendo to win tonight....i thought he possessed the style that could counter Anderson's. Clearly, that wasn't the case.

I think at this point it's pretty safe to say that Anderson has cleaned out 185. Lindland you might say? I said the same thing, until tonight when he disposed of a similar fighter in less than 2 rounds. The guy is simply better than the 185 division right now......untouchable.

You have to just sit back and give huge props to Anderson at this point. He has erased all doubt in my mind....he is the best 185er in the world, and frankly, until BJ beats 2 or 3 top guys, Anderson has to be considered the best p4p fighter in the world. He's just too good.

Regarding the no touch of gloves. Since when do you have to do it? It used to be a sign of mad respect between fighters, but it's become so common place, people expect to see it and when they don't they pitch a fit. To say Anderson is classless for it is silly. He has been respectful and polite the whole time, and was very polite and respectful post fight. Hendo and his team all recieved him well after the fight etc. Bitching about the no touch is just sour grapes at this point. If Hendo and his team don't care, neither should you.


T.B. 

You have to give Hendo credit for rnd 1. He took him down, kept him there and whacked Anderson in the head a bunch of times. If you look closely, Anderson has a little blood around his nostrals. 

He clearly won round 1, you can't take that away from him. But Anderson responded immediately in round 2, turned up the heat, and choked him out.....so i suppose the point it moot. Although i fully expect the die hards to not let go and continue to rally arounf thier boy. Thats why fans suck.....no objectivity.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

gopens said:


> I am not talking about when the choke was sunk. I was talking about before the choke was sunk. even i saw the quit in his eyes before the choke.


The problem was Hendo got rocked hard with the knee and the flurry of strikes which followed it, and after they went down on the ground he was getting punched & elbowed hard by Silva. As Nate Marquart found out, Silva can generate a ton of power in the ground & pound and he was landing lots of unanswered strikes on Hendo. Getting punished like that is going to take the fight out of anyone pretty fast, especially when Silva has the body triangle locked on as well both before and during the choke.

Dan Henderson faught hard and gave Silva his greatest challenge to date, but unfortunately for Hendo fans, he couldn't pull off the win. Congrats to both fighters, they deserve it.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

T.B. said:


> Hammerfists, yes. Effective? Negative. Sorry for the loose term, but 3/4 of Hendo's implementation of his gameplan during round one was: lying on top of Andy, disrupting his breathing w/ the gloves, said hammerfists here and there...
> 
> We'll call it lay-n-hammersmother. Cool with you GMW?


lol, alright. I actually like that term to show another tier of action. That's not quite Lay n Pray but isn't really damaging ground and pound ie Lay-n-hammersmother.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

aerius said:


> The problem was Hendo got rocked hard with the knee and the flurry of strikes which followed it, and after they went down on the ground he was getting punched & elbowed hard by Silva. As Nate Marquart found out, Silva can generate a ton of power in the ground & pound and he was landing lots of unanswered strikes on Hendo. Getting punished like that is going to take the fight out of anyone pretty fast, especially when Silva has the body triangle locked on as well both before and during the choke.
> 
> Dan Henderson faught hard and gave Silva his greatest challenge to date, but unfortunately for Hendo fans, he couldn't pull off the win. Congrats to both fighters, they deserve it.


For the 27th time, the knee DIDN'T connect. It was the barrage that followed the ATTEMPTED knee.



GMW said:


> lol, alright. I actually like that term to show another tier of action. That's not quite Lay n Pray but isn't really damaging ground and pound ie Lay-n-hammersmother.


Exactly.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Flak said:


> Ok so i skimmed the first 10 pages. I marginally picked hendo to win tonight....i thought he possessed the style that could counter Anderson's. Clearly, that wasn't the case.
> 
> I think at this point it's pretty safe to say that Anderson has cleaned out 185. Lindland you might say? I said the same thing, until tonight when he disposed of a similar fighter in less than 2 rounds. The guy is simply better than the 185 division right now......untouchable.
> 
> ...


Finally, you have come through.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

yorT said:


> Finally, you have come through.


I'm not the kind of guy that argues for the sake of arguing. Or because i blindly follow a fighter. If i have a differing opinion, it's because i believe it's based in fact and reality.

Fortunately....these guys get to fight each other to see who was right or wrong. In this case, you were right.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

T.B. said:


> For the 27th time, the knee DIDN'T connect. It was the barrage that followed the ATTEMPTED knee.


After checking the slow-mo replay, I agree with you. I must've blinked at the wrong time or something when I was watching the event at the bar since I remember seeing Anderson going for a knee, and the next thing I saw was him unloading a flurry on Hendo and putting him on the mat.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Looks like I'm one of the few that predicted that "The Spider" would end it by the 
2nd round. Although I predicted TKO. Goes to show how technical of a fighter Silva is. He even almost knocked out Henderson with the leg kick/quick knee/barrage in the clinch. It's time he move up. Anderson Silva is the UNDISPUTED MIDDLE WEIGHT CHAMPION...BAR NONE!


----------



## Poland (Dec 31, 2006)

This really isn't anything too important, but since several people mentioned it, I thought that regarding Silva's kind of dismissive attitude of Henderson's performance, compared to Franklin's performances, Anderson WAS in Ohio when he stated Franklin was the tougher fight. Seems that was maybe playing to the crowd a little? I don't kmow, seems like Henderson made Anderson adjust his game maybe, whereas Silva was almost toying/dancing with Franklin when Franklin was trying to hit Silva in their second fight. NOthing wrong with playing to the crowd a little I suppose.


----------



## valrond (Nov 26, 2007)

No_Mercy said:


> Looks like I'm one of the few that predicted that "The Spider" would end it by the
> 2nd round. Although I predicted TKO. Goes to show how technical of a fighter Silva is. He even almost knocked out Henderson with the leg kick/quick knee/barrage in the clinch. It's time he move up. Anderson Silva is the UNDISPUTED MIDDLE WEIGHT CHAMPION...BAR NONE!


I predicted that too. (T)KO within the first two rounds, maybe the third, cause Hendo has an iron chin. 

But still, people are praising GSP for being interim champion, finishing matt hughes twice, BJ by split decision, Kos by UD, and losing by KO vs Serra in his first title defense. That was the past two years (4-1)


BJ Penn is 2-2 in the past two years, lost to GSP by SD, got rocked by Matt Hughes, and the beat the powerhouses of Jenns Pulver and Joe Stevenson. He didn't even beat the Lightweight champion to get the title.


Meanwhile, In the past two years, Silva has killed everyone in his path, has still to see a round three, is 7-0, 5 KOs and 2 subs, got the MW title, made 3+1 defenses, unified the title with pride, and finished the likes of Henderson, Franklin, twice, Lutter, Marquardt and Leben.


I don't know can you compare those guys with Silva. Let them go against him and will suffer the same fate.


----------



## Tiago Rohrsetze (Nov 10, 2007)

gopens said:


> you are correct Hendo did get wooped and i never said he did not. sometimes i have to remember to keep my mouth shut when it comes to Silva. There are way to many fans of his here.


I'm a fan of any brazilian that steps into the cage, just the way I see it...
Anyway, I am sure that if anderson could speack english, or the translator guy would translate word-by-word, you would not think that silva said any shit about Hendo


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Henderson did pass to side mount at the end, but I think he just got put back in guard.


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

I look at A Silva fight, and I think "Wow that guy is f*ckin tough" then I hear his voice and think "WTF??"


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

joey__stalin said:


> I look at A Silva fight, and I think "Wow that guy is f*ckin tough" then I hear his voice and think "WTF??"


I know lol, Shogun and Ninja are like that too.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

joey__stalin said:


> I look at A Silva fight, and I think "Wow that guy is f*ckin tough" then I hear his voice and think "WTF??"


Its just like Tyson's, scary ass dude but with a high pitched voice.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

UFC 82 Post Fight Press Conference News and Notes 
UFC 82 brought in 16,431 people to the Nationwide Arena in Columbus, Ohio. The gate total was worth $2.2 million. 

Dana White insisted that Anderson Silva is pound for pound the best fighter in the world, and reiterated that he feels anyone who debates that is "out of the their mind" or "clowns". 

Yushin Okami suffered a right broken hand. Josh Koscheck had a hand injury also but its not broken and he returned from the hospital. He says he will have to watch it carefully and get it examined again next week. 

Asked what was next for Anderson Silva, Dana White said that he didn't want to say anything yet until the deal was already done. He did later speculate that Yushin Okami could be in line to rematch Silva, however. White said he thinks as Okami gets more comfortable in the Octagon, he will be more aggressive in the future. 

White stated that MMA has the potential to be the biggest sport in the world. He feels MMA is not mainstream at all, and he looks forward to the next five years. 

Heath Herring said his win at UFC 82 was a big one, and he wants to be in the running to fight Noguiera again. He joked that the world might not be ready for the two to face off a fourth time and that its turning into a bad Rocky movie. He said he was surprised about Kongo's ground game, and that he didn't train on the ground at all for this fight. He said he needs to go back and train in wrestling. 

Josh Koscheck said he is trying to evolve his gameplan to be more exciting and that he hopes the fans will take notice. Interestingly enough, Koscheck said that fans who boo and later cheer are true fans that become a part of him as a fighter. He said he is happy with his progress. 

Asked about Mark Coleman VS Brock Lesnar, Dana White went over Mark's accomplishments and said it made sense to make the two wrestlers fight. Dana also stated that Arlovski and Koscheck's contracts were both up now, and this was the business they were in. "Fun shit!" 

Heath said he wants his fans to know he will always be exciting. He caught Cheik early and because of that, Kongo turned to his wrestling which Heath had to counter. He said he used his old experience to carry him through. Herring also noted that under Japanese rules, which allow knees to the head on the ground, he might have finished the fight early on. He said he was able to adapt, however. He also mentioned he has a whole new team training with him now and he is changing his lifestyle too. 

John Fitch said he feels he has paid his dues against tough competition. He says he wants to see how good he is and to fight the best opponents. Dana White also stated he is in line for a title shot after Matt Serra VS GSP 2. 

Anderson Silva said he is grateful to all his fans and to those who know about his struggles in the past. He said he does not consider himself the best fighter in the world, pound for pound. He says it is hard to say that when he isn't retired and looking back on his total career yet. When asked who he thinks the best is, Anderson replied, "I'm trying to figure that out." 

Diego Sanchez, John Fitch, and George Gurgel all agreed that Anderson Silva is the best pound for pound fighter in the world. Josh Koscheck stated "He's a bad dude and I don't want to fight him." Anderson Silva says if the UFC wants him to fight Okami or change weight, he will do it because he is a UFC employee. 

Asked about the failed CBS deal, Dana White said the UFC will not cut a stupid deal with anyone. He said MMA is not a hot market right now, only the UFC is. He said that every year he faces another big opponent in business and downplayed other companies. He talked about the UFC's deal with Budweiser and said that they have some of the best promotion in the world. He said they will do a lot in the next two years. 

March 2nd is Heath Herring's birthday, the press wished Heath a happy birthday. 

John Fitch was asked why does Ohio draw such great crowds for the UFC. He replied that the midwest is full of blue collar, hard working people who respect combat sports. He said that there is nothing to do in the midwest and the UFC gives people something to talk about. He said in Indiana, the UFC could easily draw 100,000 people in Indiana. 

George Gurgel said his win was not satisfying and that he made some major mistakes in his lifestyle when he fought in Cincinatti. He admitted he listened to his corner a bit better in this last fight, but he did not finish a lesser opponent and he blames himself. 

Asked who might fight Noguiera next, Dana stated "Randy Couture. We offered him the fight last week and haven't heard from him." Dana said Randy turned the fight down before Nog won the interim belt and this is the second offer. 

Diego Sanchez predicted Georges St. Pierre will beat Matt Serra. Fitch agreed but said that he sees GSP becoming more of a wrestler, which means he is afraid to get knocked out. He said it will be a close fight that will go five rounds. Josh Koscheck gave no prediction and said he is just happy the Welterweight belts will be unified. 

Asked if Urijah Faber would fight Jens Pulver, Dana White stated they would fight in the summer. 

Lastly, asked if he would ever fight Paulo Filho, Anderson Silva said "It's impossible. We train together and its something that's not going to happen." Dana White laughed about that response and said he didn't think any fight was impossible. He said he had not given a thought to Filho VS Silva, though.

ROFLZ - On Anderson Silva. Josh Koscheck stated "He's a bad dude and I don't want to fight him."

- Don't blame em...


----------



## smooth810 (Apr 13, 2007)

Can't wait to see all the bandwaggon nuthuggers come out now:bye01:


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I am still a big fan of Hendo's, but as I said at my table last night "Anderson Silva has no competition left at 185". The only real fight I could see for him is to fight Hendo again because Hendo is the only fighter to give him as much trouble as he did. I really see Hendo going back up to 205 though. Anderson Silva is probably the most dominating person I have ever seen in the UFC. He isn't devistating against certain types of fighters, he is devistating against all fighters.

Maybe we should clone him and make him fight his clone.....hmmmm....I maybe onto something.


----------



## leviticus (May 27, 2007)

gopens said:


> when the fight started and Hedo came out to touch gloves Silva did the most classless thing and left Hendo hanging. What a ***.
> .


Excellent example:
Silva not touching gloves=classless

calling Silva a ***= classy :sarcastic12:


----------



## taadland (Mar 5, 2007)

cdtcpl said:


> I already did. I do have a bet that Hendo is KO'ing Anderson. Afterwards we will see if I made a sound investment or a foolish one.


I bet you feel like a foolish fuckin' idiot! go kill yourself before you go off making anymore un-sound investments! next time be wise and don't bet on the old balls, over the guy who is in the prime of his career. besides a left hook to the chin of wand dan hadn't done shit since 2fuckin000, like i said there was no way in hell he was going to beat silva - the keyboard warrior


----------

